# Holy Mother of Randall content.



## Caveman (Aug 14, 2013)

So recently I aquired a Randall Protube 1000 II. Which sorta completes my randall collection for now.

















This isn't everything. but it is all the randalls.


----------



## User Name (Aug 14, 2013)

..... holy fukin fuk bawls


----------



## capoeiraesp (Aug 14, 2013)

Randy, another double.


----------



## MetalDaze (Aug 14, 2013)

Ok we need some back story. How did you become Mr. Randall?


----------



## Daf57 (Aug 14, 2013)

Wow! What a collection!  ^ - we need more info on this obsession!


----------



## Abbath78 (Aug 14, 2013)

Where's your Ninja?


----------



## MikeyLawless (Aug 14, 2013)

No randall satan...yet? :0


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Aug 14, 2013)

Thats alot of randalls..Awesome!


----------



## spawnofthesith (Aug 14, 2013)

Holy shit!! That is awesome


----------



## sandalhat (Aug 14, 2013)

I think I can see how this got started. You bought a Randall and thought "I should put a Randall on this Randall". 

Pretty badass collection!


----------



## Nicki (Aug 14, 2013)

That is just unnecessary.


----------



## Caveman (Aug 14, 2013)

I never got a Ninja. Just the regular V2 (once upon a time randall sent me 2 V2's and I sold one for a Madison divinity II) The satan will come. and a Thrasher I have no doubt. Unless I can magically get my own signature amp going on. And Basically it just started one by one on ebay. they are really cheap and if you know what you're looking for you can't beat the Tone for the $$. Plus so little is around on some of these vintagey early 90s randalls that the only way to find anything out is to score one. Bout the only amp missing is an X2.


----------



## Caveman (Aug 14, 2013)

Each one has its story which makes it pretty cool. Plus I swear everyone has a different texture even if two might be the same circuits technically. and those Jaguar speakers really hold their own.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 14, 2013)

Wow quite the collection


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Aug 14, 2013)

So like, holy crap, man. That red snake skin one looks pretty sweet.


----------



## Caveman (Aug 14, 2013)

thats a 2x12 1x15 XL


----------



## rebornself27 (Aug 14, 2013)

sweet awesome collection


----------



## damico529 (Aug 14, 2013)

no wonder your names caveman, you've got a badass mancave


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Aug 14, 2013)

I seriously peed


----------



## sylcfh (Aug 14, 2013)

Is the the new little RD8 cabinet?

How does it sounds for small room practicing?


----------



## beelzebub (Aug 14, 2013)

No warhead combo!!! That amp was loud as fvck.


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad (Aug 14, 2013)

Awesome! Which one is your favorite?


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Aug 14, 2013)

Cool! LOVE Randalls for the high gain tonz! Now are you sure you have enough of them? Maybe you need duplicates - just to play it safe collection-wise!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## spawnofthesith (Aug 14, 2013)

Which one is the most brutal?


----------



## beelzebub (Aug 14, 2013)

spawnofthesith said:


> Which one is the most brutal?



easy... V2. ubber brootlz


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Aug 14, 2013)

What are the ones you have sitting above and below the Warhead?

(They both look like two Randalls I am considering online used actually....thus why I was asking....)


----------



## WestOfSeven (Aug 14, 2013)

Wow, someone that owns more randalls than me. I'm impressed.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 14, 2013)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> What are the ones you have sitting above and below the Warhead?
> 
> (They both look like two Randalls I am considering online used actually....thus why I was asking....)



Top ones a RH300G3 (not the Plus version) and the bottom one is a V2.


----------



## Caveman (Aug 15, 2013)

ok. that 8'' speaker is pretty cool. but not as cool as the 8'' speakers in the mini stack and in my blackstar 4x8 (not pictured) I actually favor it with my tiny terror. the rd5 does rip it up though. I do like 8'' speakers a lot though.

I don't have a warhead combo but I have the First Gen head (and the rest of the dime rig stuff besides the MXR doubler) My favorite is the Century 3000 and RG180dx They are the same amp and I did make sure to have two. nothing sounds heavier than those two amps in stereo. Same exact amps as the century 200. Massive sounding.


----------



## Caveman (Aug 15, 2013)

The V2 is not my favorite by any means. Really Dry and tight. Not very saturated. It sounds good for double tracking because it brings a thunderous tight low end that comes out crisply when you mix it with something that offers more saturation.


----------



## Caveman (Aug 15, 2013)

And this Is probably my two favorites. The Century and rg180dx. we'll see after I get the RGT and protube II retubed coming up here.


----------



## kylendm (Aug 15, 2013)

No love for MTS amps in your collection?


----------



## Caveman (Aug 15, 2013)

Never wanted to bother with it. If I went mts Id just get the big rack version and a bunch of modded modules. I don't like the stock ones at all really.


----------



## sylcfh (Aug 15, 2013)

Caveman said:


> ok. that 8'' speaker is pretty cool. but not as cool as the 8'' speakers in the mini stack and in my blackstar 4x8 (not pictured) I actually favor it with my tiny terror. the rd5 does rip it up though. I do like 8'' speakers a lot though.
> 
> I don't have a warhead combo but I have the First Gen head (and the rest of the dime rig stuff besides the MXR doubler) My favorite is the Century 3000 and RG180dx They are the same amp and I did make sure to have two. nothing sounds heavier than those two amps in stereo. Same exact amps as the century 200. Massive sounding.





I'd imagine it doesn't move as much air as a 4x8, but I was thinking about getting it to hook up to the AMT Tube Cake.


----------



## Caveman (Aug 15, 2013)

If you could find the vintage ones those are prime. but yeah its not bad. especially for the price.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 15, 2013)

Do you plan on getting a newer RG head?


----------



## Caveman (Aug 15, 2013)

the Rg13. As you can see I got the pre fortin rg8040. and If I go for the new ones I'm going for satan or thrasher eventually.


----------



## sylcfh (Aug 15, 2013)

Every try any of the Randall bass cabs? They have the old Jaguars in them too. Wonder what they'd sound like with a guitar...


----------



## Caveman (Aug 15, 2013)

can't say I've tried that. Id be interested to hear the results.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Aug 15, 2013)

Whats the green one?


----------



## Caveman (Aug 15, 2013)

Rg150. I built the headbox myself. scored just the amp chassis on ebay. I like green. I have a crate head and B52 cab That got a green duct tape job.


----------



## sylcfh (Aug 15, 2013)

How do you make headshells?

I have a little Randall Wee Max (VMX30 but with the Scott Ian signature) that I want to turn into a mini head. The side of the cab got smashed by the post office.


----------



## WarMachine (Aug 15, 2013)

I think i just saw Wookie bust a load  Awesome collection mane!


----------



## protest (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## Caveman (Aug 15, 2013)

Making a head shell was easy. Make a wooden box to fit the chassis then wrap it in tolex. bought all the supplies off ebay and made it out of ply wood.


----------



## Caveman (Aug 15, 2013)

Yeah. the corners and tolex and black piping with the handle and feet were all ebayed.


----------



## sylcfh (Aug 15, 2013)

Is that little Rockstack head you have there, too?

What's the other little head to the left of it?


----------



## Caveman (Aug 15, 2013)

Its not the rockstack. its the rg20es. and the rg20 that someone converted into a mini head (not me). the rockstack I think is a 50 watter with an fx loop. I want one. 

http://img144.imageshack.us/img144/5236/picture003uw6.jpg

^ those are not mine but those are exactly what they are. Sound amazing. I use em in stereo each with a vintage blue face mxr 6 band with differen't settings. Slays . . .


----------



## Caveman (Aug 15, 2013)

My Trifecta of mini Metal stacks


----------



## sylcfh (Aug 16, 2013)

The Rockstacks were only 30W.


----------



## Caveman (Aug 16, 2013)

are you sure? cause mines 30. and there was a bigger version that had an efx loop.


----------



## Caveman (Aug 16, 2013)

Oh I'm thinking of the Randall hardrock. not rockstack. my mistake.


----------



## sylcfh (Aug 16, 2013)

It came in a combo too.

Used In Store Used USED RANDALL RG150 HARDROCK BLK | GuitarCenter


----------



## Caveman (Aug 16, 2013)

yeah but thats one I'd want as a mini head. I really only like the randall combos that are the fullsized heads in combo form.


----------



## Caveman (Aug 16, 2013)

Have you seen the 4x10 randall rg100 combo on gc?


----------



## MikeSweeney (Aug 16, 2013)

dude get all your buddys over and have an epic jam


----------



## sylcfh (Aug 16, 2013)

4x10? Whoa.


----------



## Caveman (Aug 16, 2013)

I live in utah. What buddies? lol Stranded metal deprived mormon wasteland. everyone wants to play foo fighters and nickelback covers.


----------



## chassless (Aug 16, 2013)

cool skull


----------



## Idontpersonally (Aug 16, 2013)

MikeSweeney said:


> dude get all your buddys over and have an epic jam



yea, a def jam


----------



## CD1221 (Aug 16, 2013)

I just came back to this thread to have another look. my brain refused to process the images properly the first time around. reminded me of a music shop, not a room in someone's house.

out-freaking-standing commitment there. awesome collection.


----------



## protest (Aug 16, 2013)

Dude you should send some pictures to Randall. I'm sure they'd do something cool for you. Put your pics up on the website or send you some free merch or something.


----------



## Caveman (Aug 16, 2013)

Randall is a Great company. anytime I needed a logo or manual or schematic. they've always got one to me. I'm just gonna keep making gear videos for each amp. after I do another couple maybe I could get an endorsement? we'll see.


----------



## sylcfh (Aug 16, 2013)

Make a little video with the RG8 cab. 

I want to get one so I can leave a baby rig in the other room.


----------



## Thep (Aug 16, 2013)

Caveman said:


> Randall is a Great company. anytime I needed a logo or manual or schematic. they've always got one to me. I'm just gonna keep making gear videos for each amp. after I do another couple maybe I could get an endorsement? we'll see.



FWIW, I had an absolute nightmare dealing with Randall (US music corp rather) 2 years ago. Was trying to get an essential part for my RM100, which took months. I had to put up with half-hour long phone holds, no email replies, delays, and excuses. Mind you, this was after being charged for it. 

As much as it left me with a bad taste in my mouth, I'm still excited about the Satan. Hopefully their new management is better in service if I ever have to deal with them again.


----------



## Caveman (Aug 16, 2013)

Thep said:


> FWIW, I had an absolute nightmare dealing with Randall (US music corp rather) 2 years ago. Was trying to get an essential part for my RM100, which took months. I had to put up with half-hour long phone holds, no email replies, delays, and excuses. Mind you, this was after being charged for it.
> 
> As much as it left me with a bad taste in my mouth, I'm still excited about the Satan. Hopefully their new management is better in service if I ever have to deal with them again.



I know how it was brother. I had my V2 have issues. Went through 4 techs (two was listed on their site as a certified tech and one was 100 miles north and one was 300 miles south) and after about a year and a half of that. I sent it back to the factory. took like 5-6 months before I got an amp back in the mail. logo missing. no manual or footswitch. grill bent. but my tubes i sent it out with were still in it. so I emailed them about it. they sent me a footswitch and cable and logo (footswitch never worked). Then randomly 6-7 months later I get a box from US music corp in the box I mailed them my head in. (it was funny cause it was a dean dime amp box) and inside was MY V2. and it worked perfect. So here I am with two V2s. (footswitch didnt work on one) so I got that fixed and sold one and bought a madison divinity II.

took way longer than getting a product fixed ever should. and it was confusing as hell. but in the end I ended up with two V2s when I only paid 400$ for my first one on ebay. so really randall (eventually) even before took care of me. just was a lot of work and patience. 

but now with Fortin the Companies completely turned itself around and they have been nothing but helpful lately. Paul De Maio Has also been a huge asset and help as well.


As for the Rg8'' I'll see about throwing something together this weekend.


----------



## sylcfh (Aug 16, 2013)

They were going through a rough patch. Egnater left and they were in the dark for a few years. Tons of new MTS modules planned (Orange, Mesa, etc) and then they just got discontinued out of nowhere.


----------



## Caveman (Aug 16, 2013)

yeah the mts is great in theory. but stock modules left too much to be desired for me. really dry sounding. if they restart with fortin modules I'm totally in.


----------



## Cowboyfromhell (Aug 16, 2013)

HOLY !


----------



## Satansgrandchild (Aug 16, 2013)

Has anyone tried the diavlo 100? I just bought one and haven't even heard it yet.


----------



## sylcfh (Aug 16, 2013)

Trying to find the old NAMM pics with the MKIV module...


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Aug 16, 2013)

Do you have the cyclone dude? And is it basically the same tone as the Warhead? I ask because I have one XD. Also how does the cyclone/warhead compare to the V2?


----------



## Caveman (Aug 16, 2013)

the Rg150 (green tolexed head) is USA made. one of the last US randalls before they started importing after selling to US music corp. IT came before the warhead and cyclone. and It sounds like the middle ground between them. The warheads kinda a mud bucket unless you really know how to tweak it. Has more sledge hammery low end then even the V2. and with a proper boost its mind melting. I also have the 1st gen. each of the Generations had differen't Eq tweaks and they changed a few things like the rear mounted power switch to a Green one on the front and adding a pull knob for an extra gain boost (mine does not have that)
I don't own a Cyclone but the one I got to play sounded brighter than the warhead but with a bit less thrashy mids as the RG150.


----------



## Caveman (Aug 18, 2013)

Anybody own a Century 200 II, century 200, rg200es, century 3000 or rg180dx?


----------



## HateTank (Aug 18, 2013)

Holy Shit balls that's a lot of amps. But do they go to eleven?


----------



## Caveman (Aug 20, 2013)

combined they hit 666


----------



## Steinmetzify (Aug 21, 2013)

Damn dude....that's the SS sickness right there. I had no idea that level of awesome existed here......I wish you were closer; I'd love to tear that whole room up with ya.


----------



## Caveman (Aug 21, 2013)

I created it under the mentality "If you build it, They will come" didn't exactly pan out that way though.
I Have a blast though so I can't complain.


----------



## sylcfh (Aug 21, 2013)

You should review the RG8 or something.

I still have to order my Tube Cake before I pick one up.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Aug 22, 2013)

damico529 said:


> no wonder your names caveman, you've got a badass mancave


 
Yeah he should be renamed Mancaveman with the Mancavemanmancave.

So, which one was the latest addition you said, I just forgot...


----------



## Caveman (Aug 25, 2013)

the protube 1000 II. I had a protube 1000 combo. the 2 has a bit of a different eq setup with a couple extra pull knobs and a 1/3 ouput switch


----------



## sylcfh (Sep 25, 2013)

So I'm about to order the RG8 cab so I can have rigs in two places around the house. 

Any reviews yet?


----------



## HaloHat (Sep 25, 2013)

arkansasmatt said:


> Thats alot of randalls..Awesome!



Randii for more than one Randall?

Where is the best Randall of all in the collection? The RT4 RM2/50 or what ever the correct model names are? [I should know as I has that set up for a while lol] If the power amp didnt weigh 70+ lbs I probaly would have kept the rig/rack as it sounded killer.


----------



## cGoEcYk (Sep 26, 2013)

Do any of them sound good? 

I owned a Randall 1x12 combo for a while. It had a 100w celestion in it and was brutally loud for its size. The tone was somewhat 80s but you could go into early Tool territory with it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 26, 2013)

cGoEcYk said:


> Do any of them sound good?



I'd doubt he'd have a huge collection like this if they all sucked.


----------



## Caveman (Oct 10, 2013)

I'll post that Rg8 Rd5 video hopefully tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Oct 10, 2013)

Now the important question is are you selling any of those Rock Band drums, my brother mine a few years ago and since I play real guitar that was the only thing I liked to play.


----------



## Elric (Oct 10, 2013)

chassless said:


> cool skull


Yeah... grandma will be missed. But don't blame caveman... He did not know she'd come over to visit when he was play testing the Warhead for the first time.


----------



## Caveman (Oct 11, 2013)

"Let me help you... out of that chair... G-G-Grandma!!!"

and the Rockband drums hook directly into superior drummer. It rules. Cheapest midi kit ever.

By the way. Youtube rg8 cab rd5 head randall video uploading as we speak.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Oct 11, 2013)

I just picked up a Warhead X2 that im running with my T2.


----------



## Caveman (Oct 11, 2013)

heres the video


----------



## sylcfh (Oct 11, 2013)

Tha'ts pretty chunky for an 8" speaker. It's a steal at that price.


----------



## Caveman (Oct 11, 2013)

yeah. My vintage 80s rg20es head and matching 1x8 cabs have a bit more girth and cut than this new one. but I still really like how it sounds.


----------



## sylcfh (Oct 15, 2013)

I want to try this speaker in the little cab.

Speaker Detail | Eminence Speaker

Hemp cone.


----------



## Nikea Tiber (Oct 16, 2013)

Caveman said:


> I created it under the mentality "If you build it, They will come"



If I hadn't seen the picture I would think that one room couldn't handle so much Randall...


----------



## Caveman (Oct 16, 2013)

8'' hemp cones. That sounds awesome. My blackstar 4x8 cab has a ton of bottom end i wonder if poppin two of those in in an 8 pattern would brighten it up. 


and most of the combos and smaller cabs are actually kept in different places. only the heads and 4x12s are where they always are. i actually have some other brands like peavey madison orange blackstar and even crate. and a 1953 fender (not reissue)


----------



## pstar (Nov 9, 2013)

right one turn it up


----------



## sylcfh (Dec 20, 2013)

Caveman said:


> ok. that 8'' speaker is pretty cool. but not as cool as the 8'' speakers in the mini stack and in my blackstar 4x8 (not pictured) I actually favor it with my tiny terror. the rd5 does rip it up though. I do like 8'' speakers a lot though.






Sorta Randall related...

Have you done a head to head with that Blackstar 4x8 and a 1x12 for low volume playing? RD1 and RD5 might go well with it.


----------



## Axewield31 (Dec 22, 2013)

What do you think of the Diavlos? How heavy can them things get?

Edit: Sick collection by the way. I'm on my way to building my own room like this. Maybe a little less Randall, though


----------



## tscoolberth (Dec 25, 2013)

Shit, Mr. Caveman .. Randall should just send your next one free.

I'd also be interested to hear what you think of the new Diavlos. I'm edging in that direction. I just need 25w-40w and a 1x12" speaker is plenty for me.


----------



## Carvinkook (Dec 25, 2013)

I've owned a few of those myself.. warhead,v2,r80.. Randall's have their own spot in the music spectrum. I'm wondering what happened wih the release of the satan?? I haven't seen any.. Cool collection bro!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 25, 2013)

The Satan's been in the prototype phase for awhile. I think Ola got the final version a week or two ago.


----------



## pstar (Dec 29, 2013)

s


----------



## pstar (Dec 29, 2013)

satan is a few tweaks of the thrasher


----------



## pstar (Dec 29, 2013)

get a thrasher, its a homerun for an affordable meta amp


----------



## Caveman (Jan 2, 2014)

the 4x8 is really bassy and low pitched. I like it a lot. Sounds great at low volumes. I have done a comparison to my 1x12. at a matching level setting it seems like the 4x8 was a hair quieter but more ballsy. the 1x12 had more mids and maybe just a hair louder. I love my diavlo head. i think Id like a slightly bigger version with more tone control. as much as I do like it. Id be all over a 5 watt version of the thrasher. but i have no complaints. for the price nothing i know of compares. I did do a video of the RD5 with a 1x12 as well as a 1x8


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 2, 2014)

Caveman, out-of-the-blue question, but do you still like that Madison SS head? Kinda had a renewed interest in it.


----------



## sylcfh (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks for the quick review.


lol @ all those people saying a 4x8 would have no low end


----------



## Caveman (Jan 5, 2014)

Well not to Hijack my Randall Thread. but I love my Madisons.

Just made a video for em.



I Love My Madisons. the prophecy is the best stand alone solid state head i've ever used. I'm so glad they're back in biz. Going to namm to see em.


----------



## sylcfh (Jan 5, 2014)

Let's see if we can get Madison to make some preamps.


----------



## Caveman (Jan 7, 2014)

Madison is putting out some new products this year at namm. I bet a preamps not far off the reservation


----------



## ZachK (Jan 7, 2014)

Nice Randall collection dude.

i have a 4x12Xl cab that absolutely slays. Been wanting a Thrasher head for a while now though


----------



## Caveman (Jan 15, 2014)

The New Randall Line is seriously What I've waited for for years now. Randall Had a bad rep for a couple years there but I Had a good feeling regardless. Now Its paid off for sure. Can't wait to check out the Randall booth at namm


----------

